

Photographer groups sue Google over Book Search - voidpointer
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30684_3-20001924-265.html

======
voidpointer
Here is the press release from the ASMP: <http://asmp.org/articles/press-
release-10-04-07.html>

Interestingly, it says "The new class action goes beyond Google’s Library
Project, and includes Google’s other systematic and pervasive infringements of
the rights of photographers, illustrators and other visual artists."

I wonder what else they may be filing suit over... Image search?

